# Control automatico de una olla arrocera ?



## nn056 (Feb 6, 2014)

tengo entendido que el usuario cuando oprime el botón (estando conectada la olla), aparece una corriente en la resistencia y cuando el agua llega a la temperatura deseada el agua ya se ha evaporado y el circuito se abre ...


----------



## anderson torres (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola!
De hecho ese tipo de control es el on/off y es el mas sencillo de los sistemas de control. Al sistema se le configura un set point (temperatura ideal) ,y por medio de  realimentación de la salida (sensor), y dependiendo de la información se activa una salida ( resistencia térmica).
Espero haber ayudado!


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 6, 2014)

nn056 dijo:


> tengo entendido que el usuario cuando oprime el botón (estando conectada la olla), aparece una corriente en la resistencia y cuando el agua llega a la temperatura deseada el agua ya se ha evaporado y el circuito se abre ...



En terminos generales asi funciona , porque la duda ?


----------

